# Unbranded, Vintage Red LED watch ID please :)



## iKokomo (Nov 23, 2015)

I found this random Vintage Red LED watch at a thrift store for $4 USD. It seems to be missing part of the front where probably the brand name was. It is definitely vintage and not a new copy of a watch because of the way the LED lights up (hard to say what is different, but it is) and the amount of wear on it.

I was wondering if anyone knew what brand this may be, or know any history behind this? 
Sorry about the second photo, it is blurry, but there is not much info on the back.
Just the following: BaseMetal Bezel Stainless Back and the number 29177.

Thanks a lot!!



__
https://flic.kr/p/NRSks5


__
https://flic.kr/p/NRSks5


__
https://flic.kr/p/NRSks5


__
https://flic.kr/p/NRSks5


__
https://flic.kr/p/NRSks5


__
https://flic.kr/p/NRSmAN


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Anything on the bracelet?


----------



## iKokomo (Nov 23, 2015)

streety said:


> Anything on the bracelet?


 The only thing that I see on the bracelet (assuming its the original one) is on the clasp it says 100% Stainless Steel Made In Hong Kong.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Because the front glass is missing, along with maker, perhaps it would be useful to look at collections of LED watches for a matching shape - just a thought.

mike


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

That LED watch looks to be an early example of the genre, probably made at a time when the LCD display was still in development. As you indicate, dear Mike, the lack of a glass is unfortunate because it would probably have had a darkened/tinted glass or an opaque surround to the display that may have been printed with the maker's name. I love trying to pin down watches to their makers but in this case the lack of useful clues makes it almost impossible although the movement and the nuances of the case design may give an indication.

I have looked at a number of LED watches similar to your own, iKOKOMO, and here are a couple of examples plus a group photo of old LED watches apparently sold on ebay. I notice that even though there are similarities, your watch is subtly different in case form.

American Microsonic LED watch from the 1970s - the original price was $77, showing just how expensive these new quartz watches were when they first came out (pic from cdn0.ruby lane,com):










This one is an unbranded example like your own watch (pic from adweb.co.uk):










A job lot of vintage LED watches (pic from photobucket.com):


----------

